# τσίπης, τσίπικος = cheapskate, cheapie (ουσ.), cheap, cheapo (επίθ.)



## nickel (Jan 7, 2010)

Με αφορμή το παρακάτω από εδώ, προσθέτω για τους νεολογισμούς:
Επειδή ο κομπιουτεράς που δεν καταφεύγει σε αγορά ξεχωριστής ψύκτρας ή τροφοδοτικού […] δεν κάνει παραπάνω έξοδα να πάρει κάτι καλύτερο, προέκυψε η σημασία (αφού αυτός είναι τσίπης) _τσίπικο_ και _φτηνιάρικο_ (που ορισμένες φορές είναι και κυριολεκτικά).

*τσίπης* (πληθ. *τσίπηδες*) τσιγκούνης, φτηνιάρης, σφιχτοχέρης [Από το αγγλικό _cheap(ie)_.]
*τσίπικος, –η, –ο* τσιγκούνικος, φτηνιάρικος. [Από το αγγλικό _cheap_ «φτηνός».]

Στα αγγλικά υπάρχει και το ουσ. _cheapskate_ και το επίθ. _cheapo_.

Από τα αγγλοελληνικά της διασποράς:
Μη έχοντας την ικανότητα να αφομοιώσουν πλήρως την αγγλική γλώσσα και νιώθοντας μέσα τους ακόμη ισχυρό το μητρικό γλωσσικό αίσθημα, οι Έλληνες μετανάστες έδωσαν ελληνική μορφολογία σε αμερικανικές λέξεις και φράσεις ή μιλούσαν αγγλικά με ελληνικό τρόπο δημιουργώντας ένα νέο κώδικα επικοινωνίας, εντελώς μοναδικό και ιδιότυπο. Έτσι, για παράδειγμα, το elevator (ανελκυστήρας) μετατράπηκε σε αλεβέτα, το mistake (λάθος) σε μιστέκι, το bill (λογαριασμός) σε μπίλι, το boss (αφεντικό) σε μπόσης, το cheap (φτηνό) σε τσίπικο, το park (πάρκο) σε πάρκι, το track (ιπποδρόμιο) σε τράκι, το shoeshine (λούστρος) σε σαϊνάς, το club (κλαμπ) σε κλόμπι κ.ά.... [Από τα Νέα]
Επίσης, γλωσσάρι: http://www.durabond.ca/gdouridas/glossari.html

Από άλλες σελίδες του διαδικτύου:
Τι τσίπικα πράγματα είναι αυτά, λόρδοι μου; Δεν ρωτήσατε πού έχουν φθάσει το πλαφόν της μίζας οι συνάδελφοί σας στην Ελλάδα;
Ποιος αμφιβάλει ότι στην Ελλάδα επικρατεί η νοοτροπία ότι το «ακριβό είναι και καλό»; Ότι δεν μπορείς να κάνεις τη δουλειά σου με φθηνό, γιατί δυστυχώς το «φθηνό» ταυτίζεται με το «φτηνιάρικο» και το «τσίπικο». 
Επιπλέον είναι και αυτή η παράδοση που συνδέει κάθε τι το «φοιτητικό» με το τσίπικο, το πρόχειρο και το περισσευούμενο.
…ο σκάρτος υδραυλικός θα σου κάνει την πιο τσίπικη εγκατάσταση στο σπίτι σου…

Και μη νομίζετε ότι είμαι κανένας τσίπης. Θα σας πληρώσω καλά για τις υπηρεσίες σας. (Εφημ. Έθνος)
Ρε τσίπη, πάλι στο τζάμπα θα τη βγάλεις;
Από το Μοναστηράκι θα τις πάρεις τις βέρες, ρε τσίπη;
Και, βεβαίως, να φέρουν πίσω οι τσίπηδες οι δεξιοί τους «σκληρούς δίσκους» από τους υπολογιστές των υπουργικών γραφείων. (Γ. Πρετεντέρης στο Βήμα)
Σε μπάνιο φοιτητικής εστίας, πάνω από το ράφι με τα σαπούνια και τα σαμπουάν: «Μην είστε τσίπηδες. Αγοράστε τα δικά σας σαμπουάν». (enet.gr)


----------



## psifio (Aug 7, 2011)

Καλημέρα!

ο τσίπης - οι τσίπηδες - η τσίπισσα
ο γιάπης - οι γιάπηδες - η γιάπισσα
ο χίπης - οι χίπηδες - η χίπισσα

Για να μην ξεχνάμε πώς γράφονται και κλίνονται αυτά.


----------



## SBE (Aug 7, 2011)

Εγώ τη λέξη την ξέρω από τους παππούδες μου τους μετανάστες και προσπαθούσα να μην τη λέω έξω από την οικογένεια, αλλά αφού τη νομιμοποιείς, Νίκελ, ζήτω οι τσίπηδες!


----------



## nickel (Aug 7, 2011)

Βέβαια, δεν μου έχει δώσει κανένας νομιμοποιητικό ρόλο. Τέτοιο ρόλο έχουμε δώσει μόνο στα γνωστά λεξικά επειδή πιστεύουμε ότι εφαρμόζουν με επιστημονική ευσυνειδησία τα κριτήρια για τους νεολογισμούς. Στα φόρουμ, σε ιστότοπους όπως το slang.gr ή το urbandictionary.com γίνεται απλή καταγραφή από μέλη, χωρίς να περνάει κάποια επιτροπή και να λέει «Εγκρίνεται αυτή η λέξη», «Εγκρίνεται αυτή η απόδοση». Έξω από τα λεξικά, άλλωστε, ισχύει και για τις λέξεις, τους όρους, τις γλώσσες, ο μέγας κριτής: ο αδυσώπητος νόμος της αγοράς. Εδώ κάνουμε απλώς καταγραφή, ανακοινώσεις. Και έχουμε την πολυτέλεια να γινόμαστε και προκλητικοί: 
http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?8097-λουρκίζω-lurk


----------



## dharvatis (Aug 7, 2011)

Στη λίστα με τα αγγλοελληνικά, παραπάνω, να προσθέσω το εντυπωσιακό _ρουφιάνος_, που είναι φυσικά.. αυτός που επισκευάζει στέγες!


----------

